# Hey, Do we know THIS guy?



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice write-up on "Ruthless"
A professional angler reveals the secret of his success: A kayak


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice article...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*IS it*

RoryGory? A P&S Guy


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

No, its ruthless...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great article and well deserved, congrats to Cory.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Cory "Ruthless" Routh is his name. He is my fishing partner on alot of days. He is the president of the Tidewater Kayak Anglers Assoc. and I am the Vice President. I like to take the credit for bringing Cory back to kayak fishing. He was doing it long before I was, but had taken a break, but now he is back and going strong. He is the best representative for the sport. Degree in Marine Biology, worked for the VMRC for quite a few years and is now Capt Ruthless as he got his Captian's license this year. He is the person that established the Lynnhaven flyfishing tourney which will now be the 2005 Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association (TKAA)/Virginia Beach Kayak Fishing Tournament to be held. He and I will be coordinating the tournement. Its going to be great. COme on and join us.
October 8th, 2005


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You guys are making me blush!


----------

